# Everquest not starting



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

I just downloaded the Everquest 1 trilogy from sony's website, installed and patched it. When I hit play, the patcher closes, then nothing happens... it seems to launch the game then right before anything appears on the screen, the game crashes to the desktop.

I don't really know what is happening and I would appreciate any help.

My computer setup:
Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz, 2GB ram, Nvidia 7800

I check the debug log in the everquest folder and One thing I found to be weird is that it says *Found adapter #0 - RADEON X600 Series (6.14.10.6483)*... This used to be my old video card, which i now replaced with Nvidia 7800

PS.. the game was downloaded and installed a month AFTER upgrading videocard to nvidia 7800. All of my other apps and games worked fine before and after.

Any ideas how i can fix this?

Debug log
2005-01-11 18:19:43	Starting EverQuest.
2005-01-11 18:19:43	Loading graphics DLL.
2005-01-11 18:19:43	Parsing INI file .\eqclient.ini
2005-01-11 18:19:43	INI file .\eqclient.ini loaded.
2005-01-11 18:19:44	Initializing timers.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Checking critical files.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Initializing WinSock.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Enumerating 3D devices.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Found adapter #0 - RADEON X600 Series (6.14.10.6483)
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Adapter #0 - RADEON X600 Series :
2005-01-11 18:19:47	32Bit = 1, D32 = 0, D24 = 1, D16 = 1 
2005-01-11 18:19:47	16Bit(565) = 1, D32 = 0, D24 = 1, D16 = 1 
2005-01-11 18:19:47	16Bit(1555) = 0, D32 = 0, D24 = 0, D16 = 0 
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Initializing keypress handler.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Parsing INI file .\defaults.ini
2005-01-11 18:19:47	INI file .\defaults.ini loaded.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Loading keyboard tables.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Creating window.
2005-01-11 18:19:47	Checking display driver version.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	Activating window.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	CRender::InitDevice: Using 32bit mode.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	CRender::InitDevice: Using vsync 0.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	CRender::InitDevice: Using 24bit depth buffer with 8 bit stencil.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	Initializing render system.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	Initializing engine internals.
2005-01-11 18:19:49	CRender::InitDevice completed successfully.


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

I tried rinstalling the game several times and in different folders but still the same...


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

You've done some good troubleshooting there. My initial suggestion would be to get one of ATI's driver removers/scrubbers (don't have link off-hand but it's easily found) as EQ thinks your video card is something it is not.

Once you've successfully removes all remnants of your ATI drivers, uninstall your nvidia card, run dxdiag and make sure you're running at least DX 9.0c, then reinstall your nvidia drivers.


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

Squidboy, thanks for your help.

I downloaded the ati driver remover utility and followed your instructions but still got the same problem.

However, I tried running the game by bypassing the patcher and double clicking on eqgame.exe. The game ran and an error message showed up that d3dx9_30.dll is missing.

I googled this file and downloaded it from http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_30

Tried the game again and it finally worked!

Thanks again for your help.


----------

